# Help a brother out



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey guy’s I am going to over that way next weekend and would like to do some snorkeling and maybe some spear fishing pole spear , With my son. Any help would be appreciated
Capt Gene Dugas 985-640-0569


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Might have some luck at the Alabama Point Jetty. 

3 Mile bridge is a possibility but the viz won't be so good.


----------



## bigfun (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking to get into scuba. Any reccomendations on a good instructor?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

bigfun said:


> Looking to get into scuba. Any reccomendations on a good instructor?


Check out Dive Pros off 98 across and little West of Navy hospital. Onsite pool, great instructors.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

bigfun said:


> Looking to get into scuba. Any reccomendations on a good instructor?


We were very satisfied with MBT dive shop when I took my family there to get us all certified. They are now located on Barrancas St./Ave a couple blocks East of Navy Blvd, on the North side of the road. I have No vested interest there, just a plug from a customer satisfaction perspective. :thumbsup: Good Luck, wherever you get your cert; you'll love SCUBA!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

CAPT Dugas,
Didn't men to derail your original post - sorry about that. But hope that "bigfun" gets wet, whereever he gets his SCUBA cert.


----------

